# Wholesale orchid vendors



## Tanner. C (Jan 21, 2018)

Trying to find a good wholesale orchid vendor for the nursery I work for. Seems like many places only do wholesale to the big box stores. 

Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2018)

Try growers in Hawaii. Lehua, The Orchidworks, Hawaii Orchid Farm, Carmela, Kalapana Tropicals, to name a few.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll look into those buy wouldn't freight be expensive to ship to Minnesota?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2018)

What orchids are you looking for?


----------



## Tanner. C (Jan 22, 2018)

NYEric said:


> What orchids are you looking for?




Mostly Phalaenopsis since people seem to like those the best.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 22, 2018)

Tanner. C said:


> Mostly Phalaenopsis since people seem to like those the best.



Orchids Dominica. I’ll see Nancy Mountford at the paph forum and ask her.


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2018)

Tanner. C said:


> I'll look into those buy wouldn't freight be expensive to ship to Minnesota?





Growers in HI do SO much shipping that their FedEx rates are quite good.

I agree with Linus; for phals, definitely Nancy Mountford.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jan 22, 2018)

What is the website? I tried to find it and not sure I have the correct web address.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like with Orchids Dominica you have to order at least 200. Trying to find a place we could order 25-50 our nursery is small so just enough to have for the year.


----------

